# They don't make 17 year olds like they used to...



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Congrats to Branson Robinson for being the 6A 220 lb weight class State Champion and named a Super 12 lifter! He also set the following records:
6A Bench Press - 370 lbs
6A Deadlift - 720 lbs
All Time 220 Deadlift - 720 lbs
All Time 220 Total - 1,720 lbs 












He is a running back prospect from MS who is leaning UGA but hasn't committed, has offers from all the big schools, Bama, Clampsin, etc. 


He's a junior in high school.


----------



## bilgerat (May 7, 2021)

good lord that kid is a beast!! hope the dawgs get him.
Ran an 11.41 100 as a sophomore. 2020: Played nine games as a junior; averaged 131.0 yards per game and 9.74 yards per carry.


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 7, 2021)

Wow... A kid today who would rather workout than play Xbox.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2021)

I'd hate to see the kid go to uga and waste 4 yrs with no NC . . .


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 7, 2021)

Do they still test for steroids these days? Hope not


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd hate to see the kid go to uga and waste 4 yrs with no NC . . .



Before I respond to this, i need to know who you are a fan of.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Before I respond to this, i need to know who you are a fan of.


he is a solid GA tech fan.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> he is a solid GA tech fan.




Yikes. 

There's probably nothing else I can say to him to make him feel worse than he probably already feels. I guess I'll just let it go.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (May 7, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> he is a solid GA tech fan.



So HE'S the one!?!?!


----------



## Hunter922 (May 7, 2021)

Yoked, thems some Earl Campbell thighs..


----------



## bullgator (May 7, 2021)

Looks like Hershal 2.0


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Looks like Hershal 2.0




He is a beast !!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 7, 2021)

That man is not 17yrs old!!!!! 

Also that man is full of roids!!!!

But just in case, I emailed Day a picture.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Imagine this potential class in 4 years-

Gunner Stockton
Branson Robinson
De'Nylon Morrissette 

2024 Natty !


----------



## Resica (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Yikes.
> 
> There's probably nothing else I can say to him to make him feel worse than he probably already feels. I guess I'll just let it go.


1980 vs. 1990!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Imagine this potential class in 4 years-
> 
> Gunner Stockton
> Branson Robinson
> ...





Delusional much ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Yikes.
> 
> There's probably nothing else I can say to him to make him feel worse than he probably already feels. I guess I'll just let it go.


I tip my hat to folks who stick with their team no matter what. My grandmother was a braves fan when they couldn't pay folks to attend a game at the old Fulton co. Stadium.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He is a beast !!


If I get picked to hunt bison in grand canyon I'm going to invite this guy along! He would come in handy gutting and dragging a buffalo!


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

1990 is almost as long ago as 1980. At least UGA has had recent success overall in football, playing in big games and whatnot, winning big games and whatnot. 

I wonder what Branson Robinson would do with a scholarship offer from Georgia Tech. 

Maybe redeem it for a patty melt at the waffle house?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> 1990 is almost as long ago as 1980. At least UGA has had recent success overall in football, playing in big games and whatnot, winning big games and whatnot.
> 
> I wonder what Branson Robinson would do with a scholarship offer from Georgia Tech.
> 
> Maybe redeem it for a patty melt at the waffle house?





Varsity ya idjit . .


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Varsity ya idjit . .



Nah, your new coach whats-his-name is doing the waffle house branding thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Nah, your new coach whats-his-name is doing the waffle house branding thing.




To be honest, I really don't keep up much, nor care anymore ??


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Look at this guy...


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> To be honest, I really don't keep up much, nor care anymore ??



I don't blame you.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Quack is a Tech fan that really doesn’t care anymore.  Same way I’m a Georgia fan that doesn’t care anymore.  They lost me with all the woke crap.  I’ve got better things to do with my time.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Quack is a Tech fan that really doesn’t care anymore.  Same way I’m a Georgia fan that doesn’t care anymore.  They lost me with all the woke crap.  I’ve got better things to do with my time.



What woke stuff did UGA do? I didn't get the memo.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> At least UGA has had recent success overall in football, playing in big games and whatnot, winning big games and whatnot.




That's the problem UGA is perfectly happy with just being in a big game. They have no killer instinct in Athens...


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Hunter922 said:


> That's the problem UGA is perfectly happy with just being in a big game. They have no killer instinct in Athens...


Who are you a fan of?


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd hate to see the kid go to uga and waste 4 yrs with no NC . . .


Mind yo beeswax! 

You know them Nattys are overrated!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> What woke stuff did UGA do? I didn't get the memo.


Are you serious?


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Are you serious?


Yes. Spell it out for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> I don't blame you.





Nothing delusional 'bout a GT fan, you should try it too.


----------



## Resica (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> 1990 is almost as long ago as 1980. At least UGA has had recent success overall in football, playing in big games and whatnot, winning big games and whatnot.
> 
> I wonder what Branson Robinson would do with a scholarship offer from Georgia Tech.
> 
> Maybe redeem it for a patty melt at the waffle house?


1990 is not as long ago as 1980.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2021)

Resica said:


> 1990 is not as long ago as 1980.




You know man, the thing, the counting thing . . . .


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 7, 2021)

The kid needs to watch Lyle Alzado's documentary , matter of fact it should be mandatory for all high school athletes.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Yes. Spell it out for me.


Was the team’s BLM march across campus lead by Kirby not up to your standards for what constitutes woke?


----------



## Resica (May 7, 2021)

Heck, Tech has 4 football National Championships, Georgia has 2.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Resica said:


> Heck, Tech has 4 football National Championships, Georgia has 2.


The silver lining to the woke stuff is that I could not care less.  I don’t even care some.


----------



## Resica (May 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> The silver lining to the woke stuff is that I could not care less.  I don’t even care some.


I hear ya Brad!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Hunter922 said:


> That's the problem UGA is perfectly happy with just being in a big game. They have no killer instinct in Athens...


Now that I don’t watch it anymore it’s amazing to me the dumb things that sports fans say.  You honestly think the players and coaches don’t want to win a big game as much as players and coaches other places and don’t have a “killer instinct”?  That’s childish.  How is a killer instinct quantified anyway?  Usually the team with the better players and coaches wins the most.  Not always but usually.  An instinct doesn’t enter into it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Resica said:


> I hear ya Brad!!


I look back on all the time I wasted talking about, reading about, and stressing about college football and feel like an absolute fool.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Was the team’s BLM march across campus lead by Kirby not up to your standards for what constitutes woke?



I don't think woke means what you think it means.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> I don't think woke means what you think it means.


I’m like Earnest T. Bass at a spelling bee.  I’m speechless.  If you don’t think that’s woke I think you spent too much time in Athens.  And it goes way beyond UGA.  Now they celebrate a girl kicker who couldn’t kick off her shoes much less a field goal.  But I guess I just don’t understand what woke is like you do.?

Watch all you want, man.  I don’t care what you do.  Just don’t try and tell me that it isn’t what it is.  I’m not part of the “But...Muh football” crowd.


----------



## Resica (May 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I look back on all the time I wasted talking about, reading about, and stressing about college football and feel like an absolute fool.


Don't. It was enjoyable for you SouthGaDawg!! Things change.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Yet here yall are, a bunch of people who don't care about college football, couldn't care less about it, in here posting over and over about it. 

Got it.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

I wonder if I wandered into the trapping varmints forum to let them know how little I care about trapping varmints, how ridiculous I would look.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Yet here yall are, a bunch of people who don't care about college football, couldn't care less about it, in here posting over and over about it.
> 
> Got it.


No you haven’t got it you just think you do.?  If it matters to you check out how much I’ve posted in sports forum since all this started and tell all about how much I care about it.  I care that a sport that I once loved was ruined by liberal political crap and coaches who have become multi millionaires by coaching a little boy’s game arewilling to sell their own momma for yet more money.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> I wonder if I wandered into the trapping varmints forum to let them know how little I care about trapping varmints, how ridiculous I would look.


Only one way to find out.  I was about done posting here but since I know it bothers you maybe I’ll set up shop.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Only one way to find out.  I was about done posting here but since I know it bothers you maybe I’ll set up shop.



A bunch of 19 yo millennial black kids were upset by a media blitz of fake news police brutality and had a little march, and now you are totally done with UGA football, but are going to camp out just to irritate me, because you are done with college football and want to prove how much you are done with it by continuing to not be done with it. 

Got it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> A bunch of 19 yo millennial black kids were upset by a media blitz of fake news police brutality and had a little march, and now you are totally done with UGA football, but are going to camp out just to irritate me, because you are done with college football and want to prove how much you are done with it by continuing to not be done with it.
> 
> Got it.


I can’t figure out why you care what I do.  What difference does it make?  That’s the way I feel.  Liberal politics has been brought to the forefront of a sport I loved and it turns my stomach.  I’ve got a right to express that opinion and whether or not you agree or like it is irrelevant.  You could always stop responding and let the conversation die or put me on ignore.  But I don’t have to go away or shut my mouth just because you would rather that’s what I did.  I’m not going to get into a hog fattening contest with you about it.  We don’t agree on this.  Get over it.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Got it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Got it.


It took long enough.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 7, 2021)

Good grief


----------



## Resica (May 7, 2021)

Go Tech!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Do they still test for steroids these days? Hope not


There goes Bama's strength and conditioning program if so....... just sayin..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2021)

Resica said:


> 1980 vs. 1990!!


2021...

Funny how you don't use this year.

Which is a year that neither one of you are relevant. Penn State vs GT Tech...

1990 for Tech..
2011 for Penn State.. Thank you pedophile hiding Joe!

The years both of ^those^ programs died...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2021)

Resica said:


> 1990 is not as long ago as 1980.



I see you passed calendar reading in school.


----------



## Son (May 7, 2021)

At my age of 79, knowing others of about the same age who have weight trained most of their life. Using extreme weights eventually will cause problems as they age. Worn out joints being the main problem. Nice while youth remains, but youth doesn't last long. I trained my first ten or so years with a fellow who was Mr. America in 1968, Jim Haislop. Know this has nothing to do with the young fellow featured here, but wanted to speak a little experience that may help someone. Jim and I also bow and gun hunted together for many years.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> How is a killer instinct quantified anyway?


It's a figure of speech. How many times have the dogs been up 20-3 , 27-6, 24-6 then go into a modified prevent defense and then it's 20-17, 27-27, 24-22 and the other team has the ball and driving... It happens EVERY year a few times a year... It will happen this year...When a good team has a team down they don't get up... see Bama every year for your killer instinct..
I'm glad you don't care...??


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 7, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> There goes Bama's strength and conditioning program if so....... just sayin..


Nah. We gave Scott Cochran to a lesser opponent a little while back


----------



## treemanjohn (May 8, 2021)

Irami Osei-Frampong


----------



## TinKnocker (May 8, 2021)

Resica said:


> 1990 is not as long ago as 1980.


Reading is hard.


----------



## Resica (May 8, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2021...
> 
> Funny how you don't use this year.
> 
> ...


Why so much hate brother?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2021)

Resica said:


> Why so much hate brother?


You say hate, I say Fact...


----------



## Resica (May 8, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You say hate, I say Fact...


----------



## Madsnooker (May 9, 2021)

Now this is what I'm talking about!!!! Haven't seen this much pup and yellow jacket bickering in years. Reminds me of the good old days!!!! It's like 2 midgets wraslin!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Now this is what I'm talking about!!!! Haven't seen this much pup and yellow jacket bickering in years. Reminds me of the good old days!!!! It's like 2 midgets wraslin!


Enjoy the wokeness, comrade.


----------



## PaDawg (May 10, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Enjoy the wokeness, comrade.


You may want to change your avatar, if you're as opposed to wokeness as you claim.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2021)

PaDawg said:


> You may want to change your avatar, if you're as opposed to wokeness as you claim.


That’s Jeremiah Johnson.  Not Bobby Redford.  Well played though.


----------



## mguthrie (May 13, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I tip my hat to folks who stick with their team no matter what. My grandmother was a braves fan when they couldn't pay folks to attend a game at the old Fulton co. Stadium.


We used to get free tickets behind home plate back then. I would come home and turn TBS on to watch them lose back in the day. I got to watch Tom glavins first start and met chipper in Jacksonville when he played atAA Greenville I think it was. That was around 1992 when they were building their foundation for that stretch of good years


----------



## mguthrie (May 13, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I’m like Earnest T. Bass at a spelling bee.  I’m speechless.  If you don’t think that’s woke I think you spent too much time in Athens.  And it goes way beyond UGA.  Now they celebrate a girl kicker who couldn’t kick off her shoes much less a field goal.  But I guess I just don’t understand what woke is like you do.?
> 
> Watch all you want, man.  I don’t care what you do.  Just don’t try and tell me that it isn’t what it is.  I’m not part of the “But...Muh football” crowd.


Then why are you commenting on a football thread in the sports forum?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Then why are you commenting on a football thread in the sports forum?


Why does it bother you?


----------



## mguthrie (May 13, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Why does it bother you?


Doesn’t bother me at all. You come in here and preach your PF crap while most of us talk and debate sports. I think your the one that’s bothered


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Doesn’t bother me at all. You come in here and preach your PF crap while most of us talk and debate sports. I think your the one that’s bothered


Well you’ve got a good grasp for the obvious.  I am bothered that liberal politics ruined a sport I’ve loved all my life.  What should I be, happy?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> That’s Jeremiah Johnson.  Not Bobby Redford.  Well played though.




Redford was a Pallbearer at Jeremiah Johnston`s second funeral.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2021)

This is gonna be a good year in the SF, it's only May . .


----------



## doenightmare (May 14, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be a good year in the SF, it's only May . .



ikr - Go Jackets!


----------



## Resica (May 14, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be a good year in the SF, it's only May . .


Go Jackets!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 24, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Congrats to Branson Robinson for being the 6A 220 lb weight class State Champion and named a Super
> 
> He's a junior in high school.



That kid is jacked.

If I didn't know better I'd assume he on the gear. I have seen a few guys like that that I believe were natural(Hershel Walker and a former business partner's cousin). 

Genetics can do wonders.


----------

